# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Rob

## Abi

*Rob's Deal or No Deal Game*
The last person to play deal or no deal (After him forgetting once or twice, might i add  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) is Rob!

Just to add, i've sent his numbers to Siobhan. As obviously i've been sending them to Rob on all the previous games, Siobhan will check his game  :Smile: 

So lets get started!



_BOXES LEFT:_
1    5    9    11     *13* 

So what box do you want to choose as your own?

----------


## Behemoth

I'll have lucky number 13 please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

What are the first 5 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Behemoth

Hmmm.....4, 8, 15, 16, 22 please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

*Box 4: Â£15,000
Box 8: Â£750
Box 15: Â£100,000
Box 16: Â£20,000
Box 22: Â£3000*



Not the best opening round!

_Bankers Offer: Â£7000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Behemoth

Oh no!

Erm.......... No Deal.

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Behemoth

Next can I have 10, 17 & 20 please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

*Box 10: 10p
Box 17: Â£500
Box 20: Â£1000*

Bit better!!



_Bankers Offer: Â£9,500_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Behemoth

No deal!

At least the Â£250k is still there!

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Behemoth

Uhhh.....7, 14 and 18 please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

*Box 7: Â£100
Box 14: Â£5000
Box 18: Â£1*



_Bankers Offer: Â£11,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Behemoth

No deal! Not had any brilliant rounds yet!

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Behemoth

Can I have 3, 6 and 19 please?!

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£35,000
Box 6: Â£5
Box 19: Â£50,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Behemoth

Oh no!!! No deal! Still aiming for the Â£250k!

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Behemoth

I'd like 2, 12 & 21 please  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£10,000
Box 12: 50p
Box 21: Â£50*



_Bankers Offer: Â£24,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Behemoth

Goodness me, it could go either way!

No deal.

----------


## Abi

All or nothing!!

What are the final 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Behemoth

My hearts going fast!

5, 9 and 11 please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£250,000
Box 9: Â£10
Box 11: 1p*



_Bankers Offer: Â£30,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Behemoth

Damn it! Stupid box 5  :Sad: 

I've come this far so I'm gonna have to say No Deal!

----------


## Abi

Now i'm really gonna annoy you  :Stick Out Tongue:  Do you want to swap your box?

----------


## Behemoth

No thanks! I'll stick with trusty number 13  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

Rob, you have won..

*Â£250!*
Sorry!!! It was really close at the end, could have gone either way, literally!

Thanks for taking part though  :Smile:

----------


## Behemoth

Oh no! This game is great! I really felt as though it was real money sometimes!

Thanks Abi, and sorry I forgot before!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh dear, it was all looking sooooo good for a minute there!  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

Great game, it does make your heart go fast when your playing but its fun  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Well done Rob winning Â£250 I was begining to panic there when the 1p and 10p were still left.

----------


## Siobhan

Game is checked and verified

Oh Bad luck on the last round Rob.. you were doing well to that point!!

----------

